# Almost 1 year on...



## Carynb (Aug 5, 2010)

In 7 days time it will be a whole year since J's diagnosis and I have such mixed feelings about it. Part of me is so happy that we've made it through a year, I remember the DSN that day saying that after about a year you will have experienced most scenarios and will be well pracised in dealing with Diabetes. The other part of me feels incredibly sad and the nearer I get to 13th August the sadder I am feeling. I feel sad thinking how this time last year our lives were so uncomplicated, I feel sad that my little boy has to go through everything he does day in day out with no break and no sign on the horizon that it will ever go away.
I don't really know what to do next Friday either, shall we ignore it? Celebrate it? what do we do?
C


----------



## Monica (Aug 5, 2010)

Carynb said:


> In 7 days time it will be a whole year since J's diagnosis and I have such mixed feelings about it. Part of me is so happy that we've made it through a year, I remember the DSN that day saying that after about a year you will have experienced most scenarios and will be well pracised in dealing with Diabetes. The other part of me feels incredibly sad and the nearer I get to 13th August the sadder I am feeling. I feel sad thinking how this time last year our lives were so uncomplicated, I feel sad that my little boy has to go through everything he does day in day out with no break and no sign on the horizon that it will ever go away.
> I don't really know what to do next Friday either, shall we ignore it? Celebrate it? what do we do?
> C



Carynb - I'm feeling for you. C wanted to ignore it. I felt like you. In the end we talked about it, being pleased we survived the first year. Our DSN appointment happended to be 1 day after the first anniversary. When I mentioned it to the nurses, they didn't even comment on it. They just left it hanging in the air.

My friend "celebrated" surviving the first year with a ring doughnut with a candle on it.

But I will say it on here - well done for "surviving" the first year. Hope you are coping OK and J is doing well. I promise it will get easier. Well, no it won't, but you will be able to cope with it all a bit better.


----------



## gewatts (Aug 5, 2010)

I always find anniversaries come with mixed feelings too. We had our 4 year one a few weeks ago. We didn't make a huge deal but I did tell Katie about it. Well done for getting though the year.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 6, 2010)

Personally, I don't celebrate anniversary of my diagnosis (not least because I can't remember the date, just the year & month), just live all days to the full.

In my school holidays (long before diagnosis), our parents always invited my sister and I to choose a day out each summer, and I still remember many of those train trips to London & Birmingham, boat trips, visits to zoos, battlegrounds, hills, theme parks, grandparents etc, as well as going to parents' workplaces - Dad's reservoirs & sewage works and Mum's family planning clinics & children's holiday camps. 

So, I'd suggest asking your son what he'd like to do on the anniversary, but without mentioning it is his diagnosis date - if he mentions it, then fine, if not, he gets a good day out / "day off" from thinking about dates, although not from injections, blood tests and care with what & when he eats.


----------



## sue63 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi ..thinking of you too. I am a long way behind you but I can imagine I will have similar feelings. Mums tend to rememer milestones in a child's life...the good and not so good. 

I like the idea of a fun day out....I don't think my son will remember dates etc...he just gets on but I imagine I will remember!

Well done for getting through the steep learning curve that is the first year...


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess we should try and look on the positive side so Well done you both on getting through the year


----------

